# Please Vote Miss Diving Specials 2016



## Mermaid Alea (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello I joined the other day and will mainly be hanging out in the freediving section (for now), but I wanted to post this here in the scuba section because this scuba instructor I know needs your vote!

Melanie has entered the Miss Diving Specials 2016 and last year she came in second place, meaning she did not get to go on the amazing diving trip. This year, she has been trying hard once again to win first place. Unfortunately the contest ends tomorrow and she is in second place right now.

You can vote for Melanie here: http://premium.easypromosapp.com/voteme/215294/622189367 
You are only allowed one vote.

Thanks and sorry for randomly asking for you all to vote for my mermaid friend, but I just would feel really bad if she came in second yet again this year seeing as she has been trying so hard to win both last year and this year.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll pass, You related to Hillary?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm ....wonder 'zactly how many adwares you'd pick up by opening that....Oh well, when someone does please report back to the rest of us:whistling:


----------



## Mermaid Alea (Feb 20, 2016)

No I am not related to Hillary. I know I just joined yesterday so it might seem fishy, but I am just trying to be helpful to a friend.  I already voted for her, you just use your facebook login to vote. Last year I voted for her as well. It is okay if you are uncomfortable about voting. I'm just trying to help someone is all but I am sorry I bothered you.


----------

